# One of my cars.



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

I aquired this from my uncle in the Fall 0f 2005. Fresh from storage.


When I first got 'er, she had been sitting in storage for about 2 years. Was a little dirty....


















.....n then I spent every day after work cleaning it for a week. (Around 28 total hours put in that week...not including the entire weekend buffing and polishing the rust from the rims....)











Click the following links for some High-Res pics. 56k, HAH, no....
Pic 1
Pic 2
Pic 3
Pic 4




A short little movie can be found here, with me n my friend hopped up on RedBull...

Mah Movie.
.





*V8 POWAH!!!!*


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

beautiful classic.. envy ya.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Damn, 1 reply. Wtf lol.


----------



## oliverr87 (Sep 23, 2005)

whoa. i would drive that anyday over most cars nowadays! that's great!


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH 

i know you heard me say before but kick ass SE-L wheels :thumbup:


----------



## PixMan (Nov 6, 2005)

'55's were always my favorite! Why so many liked the big-wing '57's is beyond me...

Very nice, thanks for posting.


----------

